# Free plugins Terry West for mastering



## monsieurmickey (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello,

What do you think about these free plugins of Terry West (P12 + M, P3, P4, etc.) for mastering?
https://www.terrywest.nl/equalizers.html

Have you used them?


----------



## bill5 (Apr 28, 2019)

For starters, they aren't free. It's "free if you 'donate' $15"  So he lost me at hello. If you HAVE to pay, it isn't a donation. 

But even beyond that, while they may be good, I wasn't wowed by the look of them and there seemed to be a lot of overlap between various plugins. Kind of a convoluted mess.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 29, 2019)

I used them a lot in the (good old/bad old) days of 32 bit. At that time they were actually free. Think they where the first Mastering plugs I ever used . I am not sure if they are now 64 bit, did not find a hint about that in short. I must say they helped me a lot cause they all have some nice presets integrated and - you might discuss about design - are kind of clearly and comprehensible made, so as i said, helped me alot in that days. And there is really all you need for a start. What you have to bear in mind (apart from not sure about the 64bit): this is one musician develloping these plugs in his time left from playing music, so all depends on this one guy. If you want some more infos I think there was (maybe still is) a thread on kvr, I think at least his old plugs are listed there.

EDIT: yes, still 32 bit...


> *On this site you can find my VST plugins for Windows only (32bit VST).*


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 29, 2019)

bill5 said:


> For starters, they aren't free.


You can get them free from here..with a suggestion that you donate, but not required. Direct DL.

http://www.vst4free.com/index.php?dev=Terry_West


----------



## monsieurmickey (Apr 30, 2019)

Oui, vous devez faire un don.
Mais je voulais savoir par rapport aux plugins payants, s'il y avait une grande différence de son.

J'utilise un petit canal de mastering avec des plugins gratuits, et j'ai fait une comparaison avec Ozone 8.

Je n'entends pas beaucoup de différence ...


----------



## Henu (Apr 30, 2019)

Et on ne parle pas beaucoup français sans google traduction non plus! ^^


----------



## monsieurmickey (May 1, 2019)

Haha, yes, sorry.
I made a bad handling with google translation.
(My english is really bad)

I'm testing some mastering tools, including Terry West.
I tested CS Tracks with One.
He's very interesting!


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 1, 2019)

YaniDee: thanks for the link. Never thought I would but remembering how surprised I was when I tried these out years ago I just have to download my favourites (like the MHorse P3) again and run it threw Jbridge to see how it sounds now with Ozone Elements, TRacks 5 etc. in comparision.


----------



## YaniDee (May 1, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> YaniDee: thanks for the link


You're welcome..yes there are some nice plugins there. They make subtle, but nice differences to the sound.


----------



## monsieurmickey (May 6, 2019)

I just bought EAreverb 2 and Greg Wells MixCentric.
Obviously, it's another level!
I regret all my old (bad) mix


----------

